# Nationality: nouns or adjectives (kamarádka Češka - česká kamarádka)



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I would like to know if when talking about a person nationality we should always use the noun for his/her country.

For example, could I say:

_Kundera je slavný český spisovatel 
Mám českou kamarádku _

Or should it be?

_Kundera je slavný spisovatel Čech
Mám kamarádku Češku

_Na shledanou.:


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

Of your examples, the only incorrect one is: "_Kundera je slavný spisovatel Čech._"


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Děkuji, Winpoje

So, can I say both:
_Mám českou kamarádku _or _Mám kamarádku Češku ? 

_And if it is yes, do they have exactly the same meaning? 
Na shledanou.:


----------



## winpoj

Answers to your questions: Yes. Yes.
I must admit though that at the moment I can't think of the reasons WHY the Kundera example is wrong - seems to be the same pattern as with "kamarádka Češka", doesn't it? I hope someone else will help on this point.

By the way, the vocative of my nick is "Winpoji".


----------



## jazyk

> I must admit though that at the moment I can't think of the reasons WHY the Kundera example is wrong


Maybe, and this is big maybe, it sounds strange because in that sentence you have a linking verb.


----------



## tlumic

Ahoj,

Kundera je slavný spisovatel Čech. - it is not OK
Kundera je slavný spisovatel, Čech. - it is OK

And more:

Kundera je _slavný_ spisovatel. - ok
Kundera je _slavný_ Čech. - ok
Kundera je _český_ spisovatel. - ok
Kundera je spisovatel, Čech. - ok

Of course, this could be explained by using some grammatical terms ... mmm ...


----------



## ytre

Or Čech Kundera je slavný spisovatel. - it is OK (the message: Kundera is writer)  Kundera je slavný spisovatel, Čech. (either: Oh! And he's Czech.; Or the message: Kundera is Czech)  Also being very picky in written form more then usual native reader.. kamarádka Češka - Czech nationality, even living in foreign country. česká kamarádka - Even foreigner with visa permit living in Czech Rep. with foreign nantionality. Or someone who you met in Czech Rep.


----------

